# Met an old classmate - had very personal chat



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

So i was on my way home from work, when my eyes spotted someone I thought looked familiar. As I struggled to remember the name, the woman looked in my direction, stopped in surprise/recognition and called out my own name, confirming that it was indeed an old classmate I had spotted.

We went up to eachother and started out a conversation - the usual "how are you"s and "what are you doing these days?". It should be noted that my job as a caretaker has proven very helpful at teaching me one-on-one conversations, so I can usually handle those if the other person is easy to talk to.
Well, my former classmate is fairly easy to talk to these days, so before long, we had a good conversation (she was out walking with her baby boy, so naturally, a good deal of the conversation was about the little wonder and those of my older siblings).

I decided to get to the serious issues that bothered me and basically told her that I had discovered that I suffered from "psychological issues", and I proceeded to ask her if she knew anything about anxiety disorders. She did know about those, she's a nurse (didn't know nurses knew about this, but it seems some of them do these days). I wasn't specific to begin with, but talked a bit about how it caused me problems etc. I did, at some point throw in the word "Social Anxiety" in a rather casual, "folded-in" sort of way.
She was very forthcoming, understanding and encouraging. I mentioned among other things how it could sometimes cause me grief to see old classmates having "grown", established careers/familys etc. while I was still "the same", and she responded that I shouldn't concern myself with that; I knew that already, discussed that thing in a thread here some time ago - she confirmed what I already knew, but she also confirmed that she was far from ignorant about psychologically troubled people either. To prevent it from seeming like I was whining, I also did mention that I was feeling far, far better than I had for ages (with a few ups and downs) and I was expecting to further improve. I generally think I succeded in carrying out a fairly well-rounded conversation; it wasn't "whining" as I tried very hard to be casual about it and not "sympathy-seeking", I feel I succeeded in doing that, it was a good mixture of positive "outgoingness" and exchanging information, even some negative, about myself.

All in all, I had a very fulfilling and satisfying chat and I went home afterwards feeling much better, now that at least one of my former classmates is aware of my problems; I'm sure she has been asking herself what the H... was the matter with me at times back then - now that's cleared up and it makes me feel much better because of it.
It was also fulfilling, because it was surprisingly easy to tell this person about personal things (although I've had a lot of practice on this forum and elsewhere). :boogie I've long planned and considered possible situations like this in my mind;I have wanted to tell former classmates about my condition almost since I learned of its existence three years ago, but haven't been granted the opportunity before.

It went so well that I would actually have preferred to have had a longer, even deeper conversation, but she was on her way home with her son (no need to have the poor boy catch a cold), and I had stuff to take care of myself, so we parted ways on friendly terms. :banana 

I'm allowing myself to be optimistic and to be proud of this accomplishment, even though the only true hurdles lay in actually meeting an old acquaintance and meeting the right "type" (who wouldn't use the knowledge against me). Once those criteria were met, it was really a simple matter. Which is good and encouraging because it means I can do it again, possibly with less effort :banana


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

Running into old classmates is such a nightmare for me. I really need to work on handling it better and prepare some little things to say. Congrats on being so open! Sounds like it went great.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

that sounds wonderful. it's surprising just how many people are understanding and caring when you tell them about your problems. i am starting to get myself to open up to others more but i find it a bit difficult.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

thats absolutely FANTASTIC! gj


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, I bet that felt really good, opening up like that and have a very personal conversation about yourself. Congrats you are indeed an aspiration in my book. I'm starting to do the same thing as well in my classes. And it feels great.

Best wishes on more meaningful personal chats, Phobos. You did so well. I want to see more for that for you. Anyway.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------

